# Moving colonies..??



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

A. I have 3 colonies on a trailer, they are accustom to that location.
B. I have 2 colonies on stands, they are accustom to that location.

Location A and B are about 40 yds. apart.

I want to move both A and B to location C about 100 yds from the current locations.

I know I have to move them all to location D (3+ miles away), put them all on the trailer at that location. At sometime in the future I can then move the trailer back to location C (where I really want them).

What I need to know is how long must I leave them at location D (3+ miles away) before I can bring them back and put the trailer in location C?

I read this thru several times so I hope it makes sense.


----------



## rmaster14145 (Mar 14, 2007)

i dont understand why you have to wait an amount of time. why would you have to wait? i moved my bees from where i bought them, to my house which is about 200 to 300 yards. i closed them up about 8:00am, moved them here and opened them up. they have been here ever since. the bees go to a phermone ( sp ) of the queen. they dont go back to a spicific " location ". this is why you can have hives sit beside one another and they dont go in any hive.

rm


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

If I move them the 100 yds initially, they will go to forage and then return to the old location...They would not be close enough to smell the queen. Thus the rule "Move them less than 3 ft. or move them more than 3 miles".

If I move them more than 3 miles, their forage area will not overlap, and they will return to the place they came from. When they are moved, and they 1st come out of the hive they will do their whole "orientation" flight. Facing the hive, flying backwards, bobbing left, right, up and down. Very interesting.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

You can move them the 100 yards and you are done. Put some tree limbs or something in front of the hive to disorient them and make them reorient. You may have a few go back to the original site for a day or two, but they will circle until they find their home after 1 to 3 days.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

So could one incrementally move a hive 2~3' a day without the girls losing their minds and/or directions home?


----------



## rmaster14145 (Mar 14, 2007)

adron...mine did have to do their orientation flights. it is interesting to watch.

rm


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We many times move ours 500 plus yards. We close them up the night before, move them. Open them back up and stuff grass in the entrance. Never had a problem with then returning to the former site.

 Al


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

alleyyooper, and you too Iddee...OK, here we go. Just got thru moving them about 100 yds. Grass was wet so I put wet clippings in front of the hive as well as a couple of tall weeds. Nothing they can't get in/out of, but definately an obstruction. Not doubting you, just goes against what I had been taught. Thanks,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some things are myths handed down from bee keeper to bee keeper for hundreds of years.
the moving of bees is one such myth, unless one is lazy and does not place some thing at the entrance to get their attention. 
Another is bee swarms will only choose a new home if the entrance faces east or south. We have one bee tree with a north entrance and another with a west entrance. 
I also recently removed some from a barn that had a north entrance. 

 Al


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, looks like you guys were right....Went down where the hive used to be last night...Maybe 50 flying around. This was about an hour before dark, so I don't know if they found their way home or not. The ones at the new location seemed to be reorienting.

Just now (11 am Saturday), the new location has now moved about 4" of grass moved out of the way, and the ladies seem to be coming/going correctly. About 20 bees at the old location.

Thanks,


----------

